# Sind BMXer die besseren Trialer?



## spanishgapper (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mir BMX-Videos anschaue (zB das, was Raimund-Aut im Madia-Bereich gepostet hat), kann ich mir meist gar nicht vorstellen, dass die Jungs keine Trial-Asse wären. BMX ist sehr vielseitig, während man beim Trial zwar auch eine Vielfalt an Techniken etc. hat, diese aber längst nicht so komplex sind, wie die der BMXer. Auf Anhieb wird der BMXer natürlich auch nicht biketrial weltmeister. Aber nach einem bisschen Einfahren, fährt der doch sicherlich ganz oben mit, oder?

So ähnlich wie ich auch schon öfter gehört habe, dass Trialer die besseren Downhiller seien. Viele Downhillprofis sind zuerst Trial gefahren.

Ich würde dazu ganz gerne mal eure Meinung hören!


----------



## ravyGER (30. Mai 2008)

also das bmxer die bessern trialer sind halt ich fürn gerücht . bmx is was voll anderes, sicher auch koplex aber total anders. oder haste schon mal nen BMXer 5 paletten ausm stand springen sehen . sicher genau so wenig wie nen trialer mit nem  backflip. wird sicher alles mit übung gehen . aber mit übung geht immer alles ^^.

am rande , bin lange cc gefahren , gibts da auch gerüchte was cc fahrer beser können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (30. Mai 2008)

...über was man sich alles Gedanken machen kann?  

Jeder versucht in der Sportart die am meissten Spass macht das beste rauszuholen.

Sicherlich hat er vorteile, gegenübe einem Rennrad Fahrer der neu anfängt...

Meine Meinung dazu:
geh radfahren, egal was und versucht es so gut wie möglich zu machen.


----------



## Trialar (30. Mai 2008)

ravyGER schrieb:


> sicher genau so wenig wie nen trialer mit nem  backflip.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd0W_ZrEza0&feature=related


----------



## ravyGER (30. Mai 2008)

ok, nach diesem video muss ich mich wohl korrigieren . 
haste auch ein link für den BMXer un den paletten^^?


----------



## bike-show.de (30. Mai 2008)

spanishgapper schrieb:


> ... während man beim Trial zwar auch eine Vielfalt an Techniken etc. hat, diese aber längst nicht so komplex sind, wie die der BMXer.



Du verwechselst Komplexität und Risikobereitschaft.

Bei vielen scheinbar komplexen BMX-Tricks (Back-Flip, 360 Gaps, Bunny Hop über Geländer) liegt die Komplexität eher darin begründet, dass man den Trick entweder steht, oder tüchtig auf die Fresse fällt. Dazwischen gibt es nicht viel...

Trial ist relativ ungefährlich, solange das Material hält. Da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Hauptunterschied.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Mai 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Komplexität und Risikobereitschaft.
> 
> Bei vielen scheinbar komplexen BMX-Tricks (Back-Flip, 360 Gaps, Bunny Hop über Geländer) liegt die Komplexität eher darin begründet, dass man den Trick entweder steht, oder tüchtig auf die Fresse fällt. Dazwischen gibt es nicht viel...



Klar gehört grade bei BMX ein sehr hohes Riskio dazu. Da steht aber auch Technik und Komplexität hinter denn Tricks.
Ein 360° gap ist für Uns schon fett oder ein Backflip, aber schau Dich mal in der Scene um. Die Lachen sich über sowas kaputt, da wird dann sowas gezeigt wie "Front flip tailwhip + flair whip"


----------



## noob-rider (30. Mai 2008)

Dass Bmxer die besseren oder bessere Trialer darstellen koennten, finde ich weniger passend. 
Passender finde ich da schon , dass Bmxer die smootheren 24 bzw. 26 zoll Streeter / Dirter abgeben.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Mai 2008)

Das liegt an denn Federgabeln. Ich bin damals im 24" immer Starrgabel gefahren was meinem Fahrstil auch nicht geschadet hat.

Mit ´ner Federgabel ist das immer so das man ruhig mal was Versauen kann ohne gleich über Konsequenzen nachdenken zumüssen(z.B. Handgelenke).

Ich find Federgabeln eh nur im DH oder CC/4X Bereich sinnvoll.


----------



## *Sickboy* (30. Mai 2008)

Jo, die Tennisspieler sind auch die besseren Baseballspieler, weil sie nicht nur auf nen Ball draufkloppen können sondern den auch noch präzise spielen können ... und die Formel1-Fahrer sind die besseren Busfahrer weil sie seit ihrer Kindheit schon hinterm Steuer sitzen!

Finde die Diskussion aussichtslos, denn das eine (BMX) hat mit dem anderen (Trial) (bis auf das Fahrrad) nicht viel gemeinsam.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Mai 2008)

Stimmt. Wir sind Cool  

-Closed-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Mai 2008)

ich finde bmx ist schöner anzuschaun. aber die szene ist schon sehr uniform und jeglicher individualismus wird normalerweise erst mal gedisst. skatestyle halt.
was manche bmx fahrer mit trial fahrern gemeinsam haben; die einen lästern über dirt/natur, die anderen über street/streettrial. ich find alles auf zwei rädern ausnahmslos geil. sogar flatland.


----------



## linus93 (30. Mai 2008)

ich denke eher das ist anders rum 
also das der trialer zimlich schnell gut bmx, dirt und solche sachen lehrnen kann


----------



## locdog (30. Mai 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> ich denke eher das ist anders rum
> also das der trialer zimlich schnell gut bmx, dirt und solche sachen lehrnen kann



anders herum auch, siehe mein kumpel der jetzt nen knappes Jahr trial fahrt, fruher ein bischien BMX (war kein pro oder so was, normal halt)

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=oMPM5MYceZk


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, dass ein talentierter Fahrer gut BMX und gut Trial lernen kann, es entscheidet nur der persönliche Geschmack. Wenn man kein Talent hat, wird man eben auch bei beiden Disziplinen nicht gut werden....

(aber dass man für hartes BMXen dickere Eier braucht steht fest)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Mai 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Talent hat, wird man eben auch bei beiden Disziplinen nicht gut werden....



Talent ist meiner Meinung nach eine Ausrede, jeder kann alles erreichen, was wer will, so lange er konsequent, ehrgeizig und oft trainiert.
Man darf die Flinte nicht so schnell in's Korn werfen.

Und ob nun BMXer, Busfahrer oder SchlittschuhlÃ¤ufer die Besseren in anderen Sportarten sind, ist Auslegungssache und von niedrigster Bedeutung.


Ich geh' jetzt noch eine Runde Fahrradfahren, damit ich heute Abend in's Bett fallen kann und spÃ¼re, dass ich etwas getan habe.


Martin


----------



## spanishgapper (30. Mai 2008)

Jo, ich werde mich, so wie es jetzt aussieht, auch nicht vom Trial abwenden und  anfangen BMX zu fahren. 
Für einen Profi, der wirklich der beste Trialbiker sein will, sollte sich möglicherweise überlegen, sich auch gelegentlich aufs BMX zu schwingen. Ein Sprinter macht im Training ja auch nicht ausschließlich Sprints, sondern hebt auch Gewichte etc. 

Was mich wirklich zum nachdenken gebracht hat, ist das Video von Aaron Ross http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZp5Zui_poc  bei 3:50min. Der springt ganz locker auf so ein Reifenbreites Rail und macht am Ende sogar noch einen Tailwhip. Ein guter Streettrialer wäre da wahrscheinlich mit einem Sidehop raufgesprungen, vielleicht auch Frontal und wäre dann langsam, mit einem Fuß in der Luft das Rail heruntergefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Mai 2008)

das mit dem railjump ist trial and error. schnell drüberrollen ist wenn mans richtig erwischt leichter als langsam und kontrolliert. trotzdem krass das mit 6 bar glatten bmx reifen zu bringen. einfach krass!


----------



## The-Engineer (2. Juni 2008)

Pauschal lässt sich die Frage wohl schlecht beantworten.
Was Spaß macht, zählt und wer ein Multitalent ist, kann schwierige Passagen vielleicht mit Hilfe von Elemente aus anderen Bereichen meistern.

Sicher ist nur, dass ich kein besserer BMXer wäre. Bei meinen ersten Dirt-Versuchen stand ich immer senkrecht in der Luft, beide Bremsen zu. (Wenigstens wars für meine Kumpels lustig.) Für mich als Trialer gabs nichts schlimmeres als mit dem Vorderrad einzutauchen.


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Juni 2008)

gut das ich alles mache von downhill über freeride, dirt und trial. und ich kann aus fast allen sachen etwas mit einander verbinden und das geht sehr gut.

gruß marcel


----------



## Tholeytrials (3. Juni 2008)

ist bei mir auch so: fahrradfahren in seiner ganzen vielfätigkeit

aber seit ich trial fahre, fahre ich wesentlich sauberer im freeride-sektor und beim rennradfahren

gruß          Sam


----------



## gmozi (3. Juni 2008)

Wie hoch sind denn 5 Paletten? Im Trialsport wird ja auch eine etwas andere Sprungtechnik angewandt würde ich mal behaupten.
Beim Trial geht es erst mal darum irgendwo HOCH zu kommen und dann dort zu stehen.
Beim Bmx springt man ja eher irgendwo mit einem Trick drüber oder hoch und direkt weiter.

Das wird man wohl eher schlecht vergleichen können. Wie aber schon gesagt wurde, wird es einem BMXer leichter fallen auf Trial umzusteigen wie einem RR-Fahrer


----------



## NewbTrialeR (5. Juni 2008)

überhaupt wie kann man sowas nur vergleichen also ich hab besseres zu tun als mir gedanken drum zu machn wer was besser lernt oda so xDDD


----------



## Lizard.King (5. Juni 2008)

sind motogp fahrer die besseren formel 1 fahrer?
sind astronauten die besseren piloten?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Right_Stuff


----------



## spanishgapper (5. Juni 2008)

Schon klar, die Frage stellt sich überall
@gmozi und ravyGER: 5 Paletten sind fast 75cm hoch. Es gibt sicherlich einen Haufen BMXer die das schaffen! Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass der BMxer auf anhieb besser ist auf einem Trialbike, sondern dass er sich, nachdem er auf Trial umgestiegen ist, noch länger verbessern kann, als einer der von anfang an nur Trial fuhr.
@Lizard.King: Versteh deinen Link nicht...hast du den jetzt einfach so eingefügt oder hat das irgendwas hiermit zu tun?


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Juni 2008)

ne der hatte was mit meinem zweiten satz zu tun


----------



## gmozi (8. Juni 2008)

spanishgapper schrieb:


> Schon klar, die Frage stellt sich überall
> @gmozi und ravyGER: *5 Paletten sind fast 75cm* hoch. Es gibt sicherlich einen Haufen BMXer die das schaffen! Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass der BMxer auf anhieb besser ist auf einem Trialbike, sondern dass er sich, nachdem er auf Trial umgestiegen ist, noch länger verbessern kann, als einer der von anfang an nur Trial fuhr.
> @Lizard.King: Versteh deinen Link nicht...hast du den jetzt einfach so eingefügt oder hat das irgendwas hiermit zu tun?



Donge ;-)

Ich denke mir, wenn jemand wirklich nur Trial gefahren ist, fehlt ihm halt die ganze Erfahrung + Tricks aus dem BMX Bereich, die man eventuell kombinieren könnte. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass irgend nen Trialfahrer ( auch wenn er früher mal bmx gefahren ist ) unbedingt nen Barspin / Tailwhip off von der Haltestelle machen möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juni 2008)

ravyGER schrieb:


> bmx is was voll anderes, sicher auch koplex aber total anders. oder haste schon mal nen BMXer 5 paletten ausm stand springen sehen .



Nö, das wäre denen zu langweilig, die machen da nen bunnyhop to manual und dann nen 180° drop to fakie  

BMXer sind wirklich die krassesten. Erst heut hab ich wieder nen 0815 bmxer gesehen der zum Spass nach nem Manual auf einer Bank nen ca 6-7 Epal bunnyhop vor dem droppen gemacht hat.
Ich denk das ein BMXer nach einer Woche umgewöhnung viele Trialer vorführen kann, anders herum jedoch nicht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Juni 2008)

Gestern mal nen BMXer Kollegen bisschen ins Trial eingewiesen und ich hab mich gut gewundert. Pedelkick war nach 10 Minuten drinn, auch schon kleine Mauern damit überwinden.
Nach ner guten halben stunde waren dann auch schon 3 EPlas drinne.
Hab denn dann noch bisschen Fahren lassen dann kamm auch langsam der Sidehop.

Klar, war alles noch nicht so sicher aber war schon übel zusehen was da geht. Achso ja, nachdem er gefahren ist will er jetzt auch mit Trial anfangen


----------



## gmozi (13. Juni 2008)

Cool, dass Du jemanden für den Sport begeistern konntest!

Nach nochmaligem Überlegen bin ich aber auch der Meinung, dass ein TrialFahrer recht schnell einen Einstieg in den BMX Bereich finden kann.
Da kommt es dann halt drauf an, was er fahren würde. ( Street / Flat / Park )
Bikekontrolle und Balance sind ja in der Regel mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.

Der Wechsel zwischen den beiden Sportarten wird immer leichter sein, alswiewenn  man quasi von null anfangen müsste.


----------



## bike-show.de (14. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Gestern mal nen BMXer Kollegen bisschen ins Trial eingewiesen und ich hab mich gut gewundert. Pedelkick war nach 10 Minuten drinn, auch schon kleine Mauern damit überwinden.
> Nach ner guten halben stunde waren dann auch schon 3 EPlas drinne.
> Hab denn dann noch bisschen Fahren lassen dann kamm auch langsam der Sidehop.



Das deckt sich mit den Erfahrungen aus MTB-Fahrtechnikseminaren, die wir manchmal halten. Nur dass die Teilnehmer Hobby-Cross-Country-FahrerInnen mit CC-Fullies sind  

Die haben also herzlich wenig mit BMX zu tun und kriegen es genauso schnell hin.

Lasst diesen Threat doch bitte einfach sterben...


----------



## 221pr`v (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung sie sind nicht die besseren Trialer weil sie z.b. sehr rabiat fahren auch wenn es soft aussieht,bsp dafür war der letzte Sonntag als wir in Braunschweig waren und n BMX'er 5 min gebraucht hat um den Magurahebel zu schrotten 

Und zum Thema Höhe natürlich springt ein BMX'er am Anfang reht hoch allerdings mithilfe eines Rollbunnys und wann brauch man den schon mal im Parkur!



Außerdem ist die tendenz eher umgekehrt,d.h. ich kenne mehr trialer die dann auf bmx gewechselt sind,einfach weil es vielseitiger ist.


----------

